# 14 year old daughter



## Lonny (Jul 29, 2002)

Hi,My daughter is 14 years old. This all started for her on Dec. 28, 2001. She had her adenoids out. Then Jan 24 2002 had enviromental allergy testing done. She never really recovered from the surgery. She just kept getting worse until Vomitting and Diaherria were uncontrolable. She was admitting three times to the hosptial for dehydration and spent a few more days/evenings in the E/R on an IV. The dr at the time was convinced it was a parasite. The stool samples came back negative.  He asked me to test our Home's well water....which was full of E coli. (We treated it and it is clear now...I test and treat regularly) Even after that nothing was done. They kept saying they wanted her body to fight it off. Which my breaking point was the morning she had a mild seizure. I then took her to Children's Hosptial. They were thinking Crohn's at first (and are still watching to see), but then dx her with IBS. They have done EGD and Colonoscopy. They found a few sores and a lot erosion in the small bowel (duedum mostly) with erosion in the Colon. They felt is was due to what was going on the small bowel. She had recently showed blood in the stool. Which stopped and fast as it started. Her dr feels it was due to the re-introduction to Dairy and Eggs. We have done this slowly nd seemed to be readjusting much better now. She has never been allergic to foods before....has always had enviromental allergies. I feel this wasbrought on by the E Coli that wasn't treated. Has anyone been infected with a parasite along this line? If so, have you found any releif from the IBS with anything?


----------



## karend (Apr 19, 2020)

Hi - this post is SO old but thought I would see if your daughter ever recovered from her post infectious IBS? My daughter had e.coli and now has terrible diarrhea and stomach pains for over 2 months, even though the infection itself is cleared up. I'm wondering if she ever recovered and is back to normal now? Need some hope! Thx


----------

